# Best Place In Hobart For Craft Beers



## Oatlands Brewer (24/5/10)

Ive been struggling to find a good bottle shop for beers in Hobart...any ideas.


----------



## jlm (24/5/10)

Coolwine. 
No idea of the name of the street, I just know how to get there. Stoked a mainlander got in first.
Good range all round, rivals some of our good shops in Brisbane.


----------



## Shed101 (29/5/10)

jlm said:


> rivals some of our good shops in Brisbane.



hmmm, not too tricky from my memory of Brissy bottle shops :lol: ... but that's a few years ago.

In Hobart there's a Thirsty Camel at the Globe Hotel at the top of Davey St, that used to have some ok stuff in it. 

Then there's the bottle shop on Sandy Bay Rd where the St Ives pub was and where Two Metres Tall brewed up until a year or so back. 

Perhaps the one next to Hog's Breath in the little wedge between Macquarie and Davey as well is worth a look.

Maybe the Grape (?) on Franklyn Wharf will have some options, it's certainly got plenty of wine.

The BWS on Davey St has a bit of a range...

... but to be frank I always found the bottle shops in Hobart very Tas-centred.


----------

